# I am getting A HORSE!! for real!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats great, I'm sure the vet check will go well.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you! 
I sure hope everything works out! :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XXXXX Crosses fingers, toes, and all other crossable body parts LOL. I hope it goes well and I can't wait for pix


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I second Smrobs post!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope all goes well
Best of luck!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats! I bet you will be sitting in school trying not to scream from excitement!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys! 

Jillyan -- I know. haha. 7 hours of waiting to find out 
i asked my mom if I could skip.. she said no.. haha

Wish me Luck! I will let you know after school what happens!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

awesome! my first horse is a (red) dun QH/WB/we have no idea too! hahaha


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oooo exciting!!! i am sure it will go well!! haha my mum neverlets me stay home for vet checks... she says i will bug the vet to much and get to excited...lol i hope it works out!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats great. I can only imagine the strain school will be lol. let us knbow how it goes!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got home from school..

Got some bad news 

He is sound. He has a big trot, but canter is rough. 
His legs are good.. everythings good..

EXCEPT.. while the vet was there, getting him to canter in a ring.. the horse ran to the edge and started cribbing.

I want to know everything there is to know about cribbing! 
The vet said he would never buy a horse that does that 

I really love this horse, and I feel he is the perfect match..

WHAT DO I DO!? :`(


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, that's sort of a bummer. I've never owned a horse that cribbed but have known some really good horses that did. The two that I know wore cribbing collars when turned out. Otherwise, they were great horses. Both were TBs who did it as a vice from being stuck in a stall and being bored.

I've also heard that it is possible that horses who crib have ulcers. You might ask the vet about that. The theory is they crib because the air soothes the ulcers. There is medication out there for that.

Goodluck with your decision. Almost no horse is perfect. We bought one a couple years ago with a slight club foot in front and fly allergies. He's been a really good horse for my daughter, just needs extra care to get his feet done correctly and diligence in the fly department in the summer.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't think cribbing is a reason not to buy a horse, personally, as there are ways you can manage it. If he has checked out sound otherwise, I say go for it.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i bought my horse and he cribs. i didn't think twice because he's a great horse with a rocking horse lope and strong blood lines. as long as i ride him and get a wet blanket, he doesn't crib as much. i don't think it's a reason to let a horse you like go. good luck.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cribbing is a fault and is considered an unsoundness. Cribbers often develop gastric problems, many have trouble keeping weight on, and can often destroy your fences and stalls. Their teeth are most often worn down at a very early age. I have to agree with your vet.

All that being said, personally, I hate the noise they make when they crib. This is a video of a mare I bought (for a total of 3 days until I learned she cribbed) that learned to crib with a collar on (the video does not show her with a collar at the moment).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a horse that did it and it drove me insane. He wasn't too bad at all though - he would only do it when tied up, in a paddock he was fine. It just really, really annoyed me. 

It will effect the resale value, but its a choice for you to make. 

If you get him perhaps offer them a lower price because of this vice. If he didn't do it the first time you saw him then he might not be a too bad one.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. UlcerGuard and a cribbing collar =]


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the info everyone 

I really think he is the right horse, I have been explaining to my mom that cribbing isn't THAT bad.

It's managebale..

but, she says no, cause apparently they get colic.. etc etc.

How do I convince her!?

Also, while I was at school, she phoned the owners and said we didnt want him because of it.

I Was sOOO mad at her! I would've liked to talk to her about it first >_<
Well, if i manage to convince my mom, we will phone them tommorow morning.

What should I say to her!?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

also..

Iridehorses -- that video is not cribbing.. this is cribbing:




 
Its when a horse grabs something with their front teeth, and sucks in, their neck curls up.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump! really need advice!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

horseluver50. The video iridehorses posted is a more advanced form of cribbing called windsucking. 

I've encountered quiet a few horses that cribbed. They all did tons of damage to railings and stuff but cribbing collars work wonders. If your horse dosen't do anything with it on, keep the collar on for a couple more weeks, they will eventually figure it out that when its on its not all that fun. 

The biggest answer I have for you with a cribbing horse is that keep it active as much as you can. Ride your horse every day, keep his mind off of that fence post or whatever he can get his teeth on. When you are grooming and the horse goes to do it direct his mind else where. Don't slap him but push the head away. Teach him that cribbing while you are present isn't good. I would also imagin rewarding him with lots of pets and hugs when he stands quiet without cribbing is a huge plus.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Honestly, if your mother isn't happy with it I wouldn't go with it. 

Right now I know you really want him - I've been there and I have felt like you do. I have overlooked massive faults and things I didn't want because I really wanted a horse, and when you see one you like you get really obsessive about it being the horse you want. 

I guess you probably are not going to listen to my advice but I will give it anyway. 

This horse, in my opinion, and I am aware I have not seen you ride, or the horse, does not sound like the best first horse for anyone. If I remember clearly, (I can't see the first post now) but he was a dude horse for a few years and now has problems cantering. 

The horse I bought that was a crib biter was an educated show jumper, who was pretty safe and had points in official jumping. He knew dressage movements and was sound besides that vice. In addition, he wasn't a chronic crib biter - even if he was stabled at night he would rarely do it if he could move about and have horses around. He would only do it when tied up for extended periods of time with nothing to keep him occupied. He was at a very affordable price for the horse he was. 

Your horse doesn't sound bad, but he doesn't sound extraordinary, educated or anything like that. You can train horses and do things with them but you want to get the best base that you can. The vet knows about horses, and if he thinks that this is problematic for this particular horse then I guess you should take his advice. Especially if your horse did it while lunging - a period of time when he supposed to be alert and occupied. 

We've only been hearing this story from you - but you have two pretty objective parties (the vet and your mother) advising you against this horse. I would wait (even though its hard) and look for something else.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Saskia, if your mother and vet are saying no. I would agree with them. Your vet knows best. You may really really really want this horse but I suggest waiting. I know its hard and I wanted soooo many ponys/horses before I got Chinga. I over looked things like behaviour, size, ect. Just because I wanted a horse. I ended up waiting and I got the best horse I could wish for.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I've purchased several project horses over the years that I was told were cribbers or wood chewers. 
I put them in my four acre pasture that has no wood poles for them to grab on, offered them a round bale at there free choice and just cared for them as I would the others here... I have NEVER had a horse who cribs, paces, wood chews, weaves or any other behavior like that. 
You would suck air too if you stood in a stall for the better part of 24 hours


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Maybe ask your mom and the owners for a "trial" lol. Like say can i Keep him at my place for a week or two, see how he works for me. And get a cribbing collar to see if that has any effect. Now to convince the owners tell them they can approve of the area you will keep him in and come over whenever nesscesary, maybe offer them a deposite of some sort, plus they would get him off their feed bill for two weeks and you get to see if he really is the right horse for you. You never truely get to see a horses entire personality until you have had it for a while. You never know, he may start doing some things you hate. Or he may prove to you and your mom he's worth the money.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RedRoan is right, that mare is an advanced case. She has learned to avoid a collar but a look at her teeth shows years of wear to the point that in a few years she will find it difficult to eat. Horses in a field have learned to crib using their knees!

Many barn owners will not allow a cribber on their property due to the destruction they can cause and that other horses have learned from that behavior. It is very much an addiction - it releases endorphins in the horse's brain and can be liked to cocaine in a human.

Think with your head not your heart - listen to people who know and the advise you are getting. Avoid that particular horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I avoided a cribber, they can have many many problems, and i really really wanted this particular horse, he was everything i wanted in a horse, well after talking with my vet and my barrel trainer i decided to pass, which was a good thing as i found out a month later he died from cribbing (wind sucking) he was just like that mare iridehorses posted. Not saying that is what will happen to this horse, but it can, and there are many many other horses out there, dont get your heart set then soemthing like that happens. Keep on looking =)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

No. Cribbing.

Can cause many problems over time. Stay. Away.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Keep looking - cribbing is dangerous behaviour. Your perfect horse is out there.
Sorry for your disapointment


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

With a cribber, you need the pluses of the horse's strengths to outweigh the minus of the cribbing. I've known several awesome horses that crib, but they had strengths that made them worth the inconveniences and none of them tried to crib while working. 

The fact that it was trying to crib while working is a bigger problem than a horse that cribs while in a pasture or a stall. You want a horse that is going to be tuned into listening to you, not finding the nearest wooden rail. Your mom is right to be concerned about this particular mount.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, but he sold last night to a family 

It all worked out, because the owners never told us he was a windsucker, and they kept lying to us about lots of stuff.

So, I found a different horse I really like:
Big Bodied Mare for sale. Morgan x Draft?

Thanks


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

thats a bummer, im sorry


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Do you have pics of the mare; she certainly sounds nice.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks 

They only have one pic at the moment.. it is only a front view not too good.. but they will have more later today!
We might go look at her today!
I will let yu know how it goes!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Cribbing is so sad. My horse weaves, due to major anxiety issues he has- his mother made him really anxious from the moment he was born because she had lost her very first foal and associated my mom to her previous foals death. He was the first one she had after that experience and she would grind her teeth if anyone got new him, pin her ears, and nip at him to get away from the stall doors where people would pet him. He's a psychological mess, like a human would be after that kind of childhood- ha!
Cribbing and other vices are sad and eventually do end up hurting the horse. It's better not to get involved because you know he could wind up hurting himself and that'd make you really sad.
I'm glad it was bittersweet and he got a new home though. I hope this mare works out for you! The right one is out there.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry it didn't work out with the gelding, but I, personally, would never buy a known cribber. So maybe it was for the best? Before I got my horse I became almost obssesive, checking the horse for sale sites every night, and I'm glad I did, I ended up buying to best first horse I could ever ask for. My favorite sites were horseville.com, horsetopia.com, equinenow.com, freehorseads.com, and equinehits.com, and I'm pretty sure they all also have Canadian ads.Good luck finding a horse!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

aww, im sorry to hear about the first horse....I have a TB cribber; he's an ex racer so the habit developed after being in a stall all day....I personally see no problem in cribbing, since there are plenty of ways to manage the vice. 

The mare sounds nice, before I found my gelding I was looking for a mare, but things just seem to work out a certain way. Pics, if you could get them?

*random note* I'm such a fan girl, I saw that the horse was in kelowna, i said to myself "hey, taylor kitsch is from there!"...again, i'm a complete fan girl. so yeah, ignore this part.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well. A little rant here..


We went to look at the mare today. She wasnt what we expected, so we said no.
The owner was recommending some people to us.. then she said.. dont ever do business with "Amanda".(the owner of the horse that just sold, i wanted) 
She said that the horse we were gonna buy, bucks like crazy. She said that the owner used to board at her place, but she kicked her out.
The horse we were gonna buy, he bucked going down the trail, nonstop. And, he bites other horse, and kicks them.

"Amanda", had recommended a diff horse to me, after her horse sold. It sounded like a great horse.

The lady with the horse we looked at today, said that horse has crippled back legs, and that if we got a vet check, she wouldnt pass it.

AND! "Amanda" (owner of the horse we were gonna buy), has posted EXTREMELY rude stuff about our family on facebook, saying that we were all mad at them, and that we were horrible!



WHAT SICK SICK PEOPLE!! arrghH!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately not every seller out there is honest or kind; I found that out the first time I went through with a trade with Danni, and through the new owner's vet check we found out that he was older than I was originally told; that was news to everyone I talked to at the old barn he came from, so it came from the people who sold him to the previous owner before me...it sucks because if he hadn't been so much older, the trade would have worked out, but this was a young girl, and both she and I wanted her to have a horse who would have held up for performance for years and years, with a 15 year old, you just never know how long they will be able to perform at top speed for gaming. So, yeah, people aren't perfect... and sometimes you find yourself on the bad end of the deal.


----------

